# Kostenlose Spiele auf Steam



## Explosiv (19. Januar 2010)

*Kostenlose Spiele auf Steam*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Du hast eine ATi- oder Nvidia-Grafikkarte in deinem Rechner und möchtest ein Spiel umsonst? Dann ab zu Steam!

Steam hat ein Special im Programm, für Leute die eine Radeon oder Nvidia ihr eigen nennen können.

Als kostenlose Spiele sind Half Life 2: Lost Coast und Half Life 2: Deathmatch genannt. Weiter gibt es bis zu 50% Rabatt auf andere Spiele, die man im Steam-Store kaufen kann. Die Aktion ist zeitlich begrenzt, daher sei es jedem geraten, wer sich für die Spiele interessiert und eine kostenlose Kopie erhalten möchte, zuzuschlagen. Es ist nur eine Registrierung bei Steam notwendig, um die Spiele zu erhalten.

Quelle: 

Steam & Steam


----------



## boerigard (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kostenlose Spiele für ATi-Besitzer auf Steam*

Also diese "zeitlich begrenzte" Aktion läuft schon weit über ein Jahr. 
Naja, hier ist noch die Nvidia-Aktion: klick


----------



## Explosiv (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kostenlose Spiele für ATi-Besitzer auf Steam*

Ah ok, dass wusste ich nicht.

@Mod, bitte closen nach eigenem Ermessen 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Masterwana (20. Januar 2010)

Na, na, na...
sei mal bitte nicht so voreilig mit dem closen!

Vielleicht nur zu allgemeinen Spielethemen verschieben.

Auf der ATI-Seite heist es ja "...by creating a Steam account." Es funtioniert aber auch wenn man schon einen Steam account hat!

Lost Coast war schon immer "for free", für HL DM wollten sie aber immer geld haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

Naja das is aber schon alt das gab es schon wo ich mir meine 7600GT (AGP) gekauft habe.

Aber danke noch mal für denn Hinweis...^^


----------



## Driftking007 (20. Januar 2010)

ich möcht jetzt nicht der Spielverderber sein, aber ich hab bei der Aktion schon mitgemacht, als Portal grad raus kam ... war so etwa 2008 .. oder auch schon 2007 ? ... Ach egal eigendlich ist das mit den Kostenlosen HL2: DM und Lost Coast schon schnee von vorgestern.

Also damit ist das Thema für mich auch gegessen und muss echt geclosed werden. 

Falls weiterhin an gesprächsbedarf an dem Thema ist, dann doch bitte im Unterforum und nicht sowas als "News" anprangern.

mfg
Driftking007


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kostenlose Spiele für ATi-Besitzer auf Steam*



boerigard schrieb:


> also diese "zeitlich begrenzte" aktion läuft schon weit über ein jahr.
> Naja, hier ist noch die nvidia-aktion: klick





explosiv schrieb:


> ah ok, dass wusste ich nicht.
> 
> @mod, bitte closen nach eigenem ermessen
> 
> gruß explosiv



closed


----------



## INU.ID (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kostenlose Spiele für ATi-Besitzer auf Steam*



boerigard schrieb:


> Also diese "zeitlich begrenzte" Aktion läuft schon weit über ein Jahr.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Ich habe gerade Steam gestartet und es hat sich, *zum ersten mal seit ich Steam nutze *(ca. 1 Jahr), ein Fenster geöffnet mit der Meldung, es gäbe da eine Aktion und mein PC erfülle die Voraussetzungen dafür, ich könne die beiden Spiele nun für meinen Account freischalten. Außerdem steht ja auf den Seiten das die Aktion zeitlich begrenzt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bloß weil die Aktion schon mal lief heißt das nicht das sie die ganze Zeit gelaufen ist. 



Masterwana schrieb:


> Lost Coast war schon immer "for free"


Auch das ist falsch: Half-Life 2: Lost Coast on Steam (wie du siehst, 9,99€ für HL²:LC)


Driftking007 schrieb:


> Also damit ist das Thema für mich auch gegessen und muss echt geclosed werden.


Ich denke wir werden auch zukünftig die Moderation entscheiden lassen wann etwas geschlossen wird und wann nicht. 

@Topic: Half Life²: Lost Coast hatte ich schon (Orange-Box), daher gabs für mich "nur" ein kostenloses HL²: DM.


----------



## unterseebotski (20. Januar 2010)

Steam ist ganz schön teuer - für das alte Spiel (HL²) noch $ 19,99 zu verlangen (EUR 12,80) - kommt da MWSt dazu?
Bei Amazon.uk kostet die Orange Box GBP 12,06 (ca. € 13,80 + MWSt und Versand) da kommt man auf ca. 17 - 18 Euronen und hat noch alle Episoden und Portal mit dabei.
HL² LC und DM bekommt man dann auch dazu, wenn man es sich denn runterlädt und CS Source und was weiß ich alles bekommt man als goodie.


----------



## feivel (20. Januar 2010)

ich wussts nicht, und habs genutzt, also dankeschön für die falls es schon ein jahr lief für die erinnerung, ansonsten..danke für die info


----------



## mmayr (20. Januar 2010)

Auch wenns diese Aktion schon länger geben sollte, könnte sie durchaus für "Junggamer" interessant sein. Nicht jeder verbringt Jahre ohne Unterbrechung vor der Kiste. Da kann so eine "alte" News immer noch für manchen eine "Neuigkeit". sein, für die er dankbar ist. Immer diese Unkenrufe, wenn jemand einen Newseintrag erstellt und manche Besserwisser alles schon seit Jahren abgecheckt zu haben glauben. 
Mir sind solche News lieber als das fünfundsechzigste Update zu Fermi und CO!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## INU.ID (20. Januar 2010)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Steam ist ganz schön teuer - für das alte Spiel (HL²) noch $ 19,99 zu verlangen (EUR 12,80) - kommt da MWSt dazu?
> Bei Amazon.uk kostet die Orange Box GBP 12,06 (ca. € 13,80 + MWSt und Versand) da kommt man auf ca. 17 - 18 Euronen und hat noch alle Episoden und Portal mit dabei.
> HL² LC und DM bekommt man dann auch dazu, wenn man es sich denn runterlädt und CS Source und was weiß ich alles bekommt man als goodie.


Steam ist teuer, das stimmt, auch wenn mir nicht ganz klar ist warum es direkt beim Hersteller (tlw deutlich) mehr kostet als im Handel über Zwischenhändler.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...e-software-direkt-beim-hersteller-teurer.html

Allerdings gibt es ja immer wieder verschiedene Aktionen, zb. GTAIV konnte man kürzlich für 7,49€ über Steam beziehen. Ich würde dort auch kein Modern Warfare für 59€ kaufen, aber wenn man diese "Rabatt-Aktionen" immer im Auge hat, dann kann man auch relativ günstig zu einer beachtlichen Sammlung an Steam-Games kommen.


----------



## kress (20. Januar 2010)

Jap, Portals First Slice hat ich auch schon früher von Steam, da hatte ich noch meine 8600gs eingebaut . Dannach meine 4850 eingebaut ja dann weiß ich ja was ich mir heute abend lad .
Find Steam is da ganz gut in Sachen gratis, wie z.b. die Gratiswochenenden.


----------



## hempsmoker (20. Januar 2010)

Jo, oder Riddick 1 + 2 für 6,50, da hab ich über die Feiertage zugeschlagen. Das war einfach nur geil .


----------



## Masterwana (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kostenlose Spiele für ATi-Besitzer auf Steam*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch das ist falsch: Half-Life 2: Lost Coast on Steam (wie du siehst, 9,99€ für HL²:LC)



Oh, konnte es damals bei meinem Bruder einfach so runterladen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> @Topic: Half Life²: Lost Coast hatte ich schon (Orange-Box), daher gabs für mich "nur" ein kostenloses HL²: DM.



das gleiche bei mir


----------



## Weichkeks (20. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Info ich wusste es nicht.
Ich habe mittlerweile schon viele Spiele über Steam gekauft und man kann schön öfters das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen. Ich weiß auch nicht was so viele leute gegen Steam haben.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Januar 2010)

Es gibt noch weitaus mehr umsonst 
Free Steam games list - Steam Users' Forums

Zahlreiche HL2 Mods, TrackMania, Americas Army 3 etc....


----------



## kress (20. Januar 2010)

Trackmania gibts sowieso umsonst^^


----------



## INU.ID (21. Januar 2010)

Moin moin.

Da sich in den User-News, und damit auch auf der Main, nun zwei Steam-Threads befinden, setzen wir in dem anderen Thread einen Verweis auf die hier erwähnte Aktion und machen den hier mal zu.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html

Gott zum Gruße.


----------

